# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  Any Raw Vegans in da house??!?!

## piotr1



----------


## Truth-Bringer

I used to be, but the apparent health benefits were only temporary.  You really need more protein in your diet.  You should check out the extensive research here:

http://www.beyondveg.com

----------


## youngbuck

Not just the protein, but FAT.  There are good fats, and bad fats.  People focus on the bad fats and label all fats as bad.  Plus, FAT SOLUBLE VITAMINS!

I like westonaprice.org for diet info.

----------


## theczar1776

i am not raw but a vegan, and my lunch consisted of hot dogs and potato chip veganism is more about ethics than health

----------


## TSOL

How one chooses not to eat meat is a mystery.

----------


## Truth-Bringer

> I like westonaprice.org for diet info.


They're the best.  I've been a member of their organization for several years.

----------


## JWZguy

My teeth are pointy for a reason!

A delicious reason.

----------


## theczar1776

oh brother

----------


## Perry

If God hadn't intended for us to eat animals then why'd he make them out of meat?

----------


## ljsedivy

> My teeth are pointy for a reason!
> 
> A delicious reason.



Wow! That's a visual!!!  

Well, my teeth are definitely not pointy (but my cats' are).  I have been studying the raw food movement and am incredibly impressed. I have a great, growing library of books by the best:  Gabriel Cousens,  David Wolfe (ALL of his books), Victoria Boutenko (most all of theirs, too), Juliano's RAW un-cook book among other un-cook books, and a host of DVD's as well (Gabriel, DW, etc.). 

I do, however, "favor" David & Yemiah favor for information and products but do also belong to and spend time on David Wolfe's www.thebestdayever.com forum.  There's just soooooo much info there that it's difficult to ever feel like you're making a dent in any of it. 


Being from Wisconsin, you can only imagine how difficult it is to try and achieve a RAW lifestyle, but I'm definitely moving in that direction. I was having so many set-backs that I decided to give up cooked and all processed foods for lent.  (Being Sunday, I had a bunch of crap today!).  

If you're looking to share info and/or encourage each other, I'm in for a RAW vegan buddy, Truth-Bringer.  My family gets a lot of super-foods but they do get cooked and hubby is a big time carnivore (but his teeth aren't pointy, either).  

Laura J

----------


## kgiese

I like to stab my food to death with a carrot, that way it is more sporting for the animal and I know the food was not infected with disease. -- I'm just kidding.

----------


## JWZguy

> (but his teeth aren't pointy, either).  
> 
> Laura J


Genetic defect?

I don't mind a raw diet as long as there are no parasites in the flesh. Parasites are a bummer.

----------


## DamianTV

The reason Im a v'gen is not because I love animals, but rather because I HATE PLANTS, however contrarily, I do love animals, they're delicious!

----------


## Kevlar

I'm almost three weeks raw today.

I didn't decide to do it because I object to eating 
meat or anything though. I did it because we're 
all being poisoned by the chemicals in processed 
food. It's lowering our IQs and making us obese.

Check out these Youtube videos:

Aspartame, MSG, Dumbing Down Society:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8kgJfw699E

Fluoride Call to Action:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51SjAjTSbCI

Fox Nutrasweet Equal Aspartame:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELgW4KBY-o4

MSG Part One:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKMUYYdjmA0

Milk The Deadly Poison:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYpafipJyDE

Poisonous Salt:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFFHGbFcG98

Cured Meat Danger:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZ_-2MFCHFs

The FDA is poisoning our food, then they're selling 
us prescription medications to mask our 
symptoms. Have you noticed how many medication 
commercials they've been running lately?

For more info on the raw food diet, watch these 
videos:

Raw for 30 Days - Trailer:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynXGA6fCEgU

Raw Foodist Loses Over 125 lbs:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1RgkVpYDeo


-

----------


## Kludge

I munch on raw animal intestines, spit them out and then eat mystery eggs as part of my meat-heavy omelet.

----------


## McDermit

why do people always act like dicks as soon as a question about veganism pops up? No one asked whether you think animals are delicious.

A little tact and respect never hurt anyone.

----------


## Kludge

> why do people always act like dicks as soon as a question about veganism pops up?


Makes me feel superior that I can mock an idea and it's supporters.

Yes, sometimes I have to cry myself to sleep, out of remorse, but... it's an addiction. *cries*

----------


## lucius

> I'm almost three weeks raw today.
> 
> I didn't decide to do it because I object to eating 
> meat or anything though. I did it because we're 
> all being poisoned by the chemicals in processed 
> food. It's lowering our IQs and making us obese.
> 
> Check out these Youtube videos:
> 
> ...


Thank you for these links. I am very new to this, but already seeing wonderful results from modifying my diet to mostly raw food. 

I had already stumbled across the intentional negative aspects of water fluoridation while reading Borkin's 'The Crime and Punishment of I.G. Farben' while researching WW2. Couldn't believe what I was reading and had to followed up with three other books before my myopia began to lift and I bought an automated distiller off ebay.  Definite serendipity my meeting people off this board who were very knowledgeable about the practical applications of a raw food diet and its benevolent implications--a new study for me.

----------


## american.swan

I think a closely watched raw foods vegie diet is very healthy. 

I do worry about protein issues, but rice and beans will get that.

I feel another important thing I worry about is herbs.  Eating raw like this is going to taste terrible ultimately for lack of flavor.   I think herbs are important for flavor and health.  There are like 27 anti-oxidants in Thyme alone.  So herbs can be healthy too.

----------


## american.swan

> why do people always act like dicks as soon as a question about veganism pops up? No one asked whether you think animals are delicious.
> 
> A little tact and respect never hurt anyone.


Because they feel threatened.  Nutritionist have found that Seventh-day Adventist who eat mostly a vegetarian diet lives on average of 11 years longer than the average population.  Why?  Because their healthier.

Read this GREAT article from the NYTimes Jan 07. A favorite of mine.

----------


## Tdcci

> Because they feel threatened.  Nutritionist have found that Seventh-day Adventist who eat mostly a vegetarian diet lives on average of 11 years longer than the average population.  Why?  Because their healthier.


No, because you people think you are morally superior and want to impose your views on everyone else.

----------


## american.swan

> No, because you people think you are morally superior and want to impose your views on everyone else.


I disagree.  I don't care if you eat meat or not.  I highly doubt you are thrilled that you would have to change your lifestyle quite a bit to be healthier.  That threatens you way of life. And you don't "feel" sick.  I personally don't care if you continue to eat meat.  In fact being a near vegetarian is medically nearly the same as being a vegetarian.  So just cutting back on your meat intake would help you.  

Go on eating meat.  I don't care.

----------


## satchelmcqueen

Im not, BUT i do eat alot more salads than I used to and try and eat more healthy foods.

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

I'm too afraid of nutritional deficiency, so I just eat whatever I feel like eating right now. I ride a bike a lot.

----------


## Kevlar

This is not a fad diet, or a moral issue, or about ethical animal treatment, or about vanity or ego.

This is a lifestyle change that may very well cure every ailment you're suffering from.

We are being poisoned from just about every source imaginable. 

You can try to avoid MSG, but the FDA allows glutamate to be listed as: hydrolyzed vegetable protein, autolyzed yeast, hydrolyzed yeast, yeast extract, soy extracts, protein isolate, "spices" or "natural flavorings" on food labels.

Everything you eat is a little chemistry experiment, and YOU are the test subject.

The results of these experiments often include diabetes, obesity and/or cancer. The treatment is very expensive for you, and very profitable for the doctors and drug companies.

You don't have to go 100% raw vegan to get results. Just try eating lots of fruit in the morning, a big salad for lunch, then whatever you want for dinner.

I like to start my day off with a green smoothie: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXr8-jru1KE 

A raw diet doesn't have to be bland either. Check out these recipes: http://www.alissacohen.com/raw.html

_

----------


## Kevlar

> Thank you for these links. I am very new to this, but already seeing wonderful results from modifying my diet to mostly raw food. 
> 
> I had already stumbled across the intentional negative aspects of water fluoridation while reading Borkin's 'The Crime and Punishment of I.G. Farben' while researching WW2. Couldn't believe what I was reading and had to followed up with three other books before my myopia began to lift and I bought an automated distiller off ebay.  Definite serendipity my meeting people off this board who were very knowledgeable about the practical applications of a raw food diet and its benevolent implications--a new study for me.


I couldn't believe it either when I found out (that fluoride was used in Nazi concentration camps to subdue the prisoners.)

----------


## thuja

> why do people always act like dicks as soon as a question about veganism pops up? No one asked whether you think animals are delicious.
> 
> A little tact and respect never hurt anyone.


this is worrisome.  how can we have a civilized society when so many are so cruel, barbaric, and ignorant, as well as extremely toxic from consuming animal products, which cause an acidic condition of the body, followed by all of the worst health conditions and illnesses, including mental afflictions?

additionally, these dead,non- food things are filled with poisons and toxins that are also causing diseases, but eventually animals are, at the geatest sacrifice, getting their revenge on humans.

if nothing else, people should consider the huge cesspools of waste from the hideous torture factories, that, very oddly, people are paying for in tax, and which ae poisoning the earth and all the water. just some more irony, or revenge of the animals?

it's nice that some people are intelligent enough to choose eating vegetables.  there may be hope for better things after all.

----------


## thuja

> I'm too afraid of nutritional deficiency, so I just eat whatever I feel like eating right now. I ride a bike a lot.


you are worried about getting enough protien, it seems, and have fallen for the myth that eating animals is the only way to get it. 
think about a large animal that is eating it's normal diet, such as an elephant. it eats vegetation only, and is tremendously strong.

----------


## JohnCrabtree

I think that eating a vegan diet can be healthy, as long as people educate themselves on it.  It's all up to personal choice.  If someone wants to eat all cardboard and nothing else, thats fine by me. If someone wants to only eat squirel I don't care either.  

The only time I have ever had a problem with Veganism was when I read a story where 2 vegan parents starved their child to death.  
http://www.libertypost.org/cgi-bin/r...?ArtNum=185948

I know 99.999999% of vegans wouldn't do that, and this is an extreme case, but that's just unreal. 

I personally try to eat lots of whole grains and about twice as many fruits and vegetables as meat. I still eat meat every day and will continue to.

----------


## angelatc

If I weren't married, I'd probably be on a raw diet.  Partly because I hate to cook, but partly because it just "feels" like it would be healthy.  

The parents that starved their kid to death were idiots. Lots of vegan parents can and do keep their offspring alive. 

But for the record, I'm not above eating raw meat every now and then either.

----------


## brandon



----------


## brandon

> Because they feel threatened.



Oh no the tough vegan guy is going to hurt me!

----------


## brandon

mmm dinner

----------


## brandon

lol, just joking, some of my best friends are vegan

----------


## Kevlar

> Oh no the tough vegan guy is going to hurt me!



Raw vegan: 



http://www.thegardendiet.com/shannon.html

-

----------


## Kevlar

> mmm dinner


Raw burger:


Raw pizza: 


Raw enchiladas: 


Raw chocolate cake:


http://www.alissacohen.com/raw.html

----------


## Tdcci

How are those things "raw"? They're made of processed foods (bread, icing, buns)

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

Changing to this diet might result in nutritional deficiency for me.

----------


## Kevlar

> How are those things "raw"? They're made of processed foods (bread, icing, buns)


They're made using a food processor and a food dehydrator. None of the ingredients ever get heated to greater than 105 degrees.

The Excalibur is the best dehydrator for raw foods:  http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q...=Google+Search

----------


## Kevlar

> Changing to this diet might result in nutritional deficiency for me.


I thought that too, but then I saw the documentary "Breakthrough," about a raw vegan family. They all appear to be perfectly healthy, including the kids.

Here's the trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFUmw_A8Qlo

You can watch the whole thing here: http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...52041721248182

----------


## thuja

> I think that eating a vegan diet can be healthy, as long as people educate themselves on it.  It's all up to personal choice.  If someone wants to eat all cardboard and nothing else, thats fine by me. If someone wants to only eat squirel I don't care either.  
> 
> The only time I have ever had a problem with Veganism was when I read a story where 2 vegan parents starved their child to death.  
> http://www.libertypost.org/cgi-bin/r...?ArtNum=185948
> 
> I know 99.999999% of vegans wouldn't do that, and this is an extreme case, but that's just unreal. 
> 
> I personally try to eat lots of whole grains and about twice as many fruits and vegetables as meat. I still eat meat every day and will continue to.


such determination.

----------


## Kludge

> Lots of vegan parents can and do keep their offspring alive.


That's a relief.

----------


## Joe3113

I'm 24yo male. Been vegan since 2002 and vegetarian since 1997. I'm not raw vegan though. I bodybuild and take protein powder. And yes, I'm vegan for ethical reasons and I think Animal Rights is a logical extension of human rights, as I have proven in my previous posts on the issue here http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=53296&page=20 .

----------


## brandon

> I'm 24yo male. Been vegan since 2002 and vegetarian since 1997. I'm not raw vegan though. I bodybuild and take protein powder. And yes, I'm vegan for ethical reasons and I think Animal Rights is a logical extension of human rights, as I have proven in my previous posts on the issue here http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=53296&page=20 .


So if I accidentally step on an ant I should be charged with negligent manslaughter? Or do you only believe in rights for animals that are cute? And what about plant rights? Does a plant not have a right to life? Just how far up the taxonomic tree of life do you allow rights to? Are human beings the reference point?   

What type of protein powder do you use?

----------


## Alex Libman

Your body needs all the poison and hormones it gets from red meat and stuff to keep your immune system strong.  You can't fool millions of years of evolution!  Eat enough of that soy stuff and you'll start quoting Chairman Mao!

----------


## Kevlar

> So if I accidentally step on an ant I should be charged with negligent manslaughter? Or do you only believe in rights for animals that are cute? And what about plant rights? Does a plant not have a right to life? Just how far up the taxonomic tree of life do you allow rights to? Are human beings the reference point?   
> 
> What type of protein powder do you use?


You don't have to cry if you step on an ant, but you don't have to try and step on them either. Whenever there's a fly or a spider in the house, I catch it with a glass and a piece of paper and put it outside.

----------


## armand61685

> why do people always act like dicks as soon as a question about veganism pops up? No one asked whether you think animals are delicious.
> 
> A little tact and respect never hurt anyone.


I know. Everytime people bring up veg or veganism people who eat meat tend to act all hardcore and tough.

----------


## armand61685

> Makes me feel superior that I can mock an idea and it's supporters.
> 
> Yes, sometimes I have to cry myself to sleep, out of remorse, but... it's an addiction. *cries*


Like everyone else has to us ron paul supporters?

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

I eat whatever I feel like eating. How do I balance that out? I ride a bicycle. A lot.

----------


## Kevlar

Good for you, Joe.

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

> Good for you, Joe.


Sarcasm?

----------


## Kevlar

I'm posting in here because I want to connect with people who are also trying 
the raw food diet, or who are curious about it. I'm not here to deflect 
comments from people who have no interest in raw foods whatsoever, so 
would you guys please go make a "vegans r dumb" thread and post in that?" 
Thanks.

-

----------


## Kevlar

Raw foodist vs. nutritionist:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBbr5khuQdw

More info on superfoods: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MklPR...eature=related

----------

